# Y2K anyone?



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

this morning I found a box in my childhood 'clubhouse' in the attic marked "Y2K" with 3 foil MREs (too hot up there in the summer, IMHO they are probably no good), dehydrated 'food bars', candles, portable stove, fuel sticks, and all sorts of other goodies... one of which was a sealed bag of 'chili mix' (dried beans and spices) which I decided to rehydrate for 24 hours to see if they are edible -- 8 hours in they don't seem to be rehydrating...


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have found boullion cubes from that time gone very bad, as well as SPAM still sealed in the can and gone fuzzy, and the 'cheese' powder from Mac&Cheese turned brown and gone bad.
Nothing lasts forever..... except the Twinkies they found in King Tut's tomb - he had a sweet tooth, ya know...... those things have a 'half life' similar to U238.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I kept all my Y2K preps...Y3K's comin yanno...*


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Y2K ...

that was yesterday... the morn and the day after ...

the wheel turns ...

here we go again.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

UGH........Y2k.

I'm still finding stashes.
Want to shove one right up Art Bell's @$$!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> UGH........Y2k.
> 
> I'm still finding stashes.
> Want to shove one right up Art Bell's @$$!


what can I say? I was fifteen...  :nuts:


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Just as a reminder.........Y2K was the real deal to whatever degree, if nothing had been done to prevent it.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

horseman09 said:


> Just as a reminder.........Y2K was the real deal to whatever degree, if nothing had been done to prevent it.


I remember 'fixing' the 'Y2K bug' on my PC as early as 1997, it took <10 seconds


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

In Florida's IT departments, we began working on the programming issues in 1996. We finished in mid 1999, and did our testing and documentation. So it was a nonissue for us - because we did what needed doing. Had we NOT done that, a lot of bad juju would have happened - and our preps may have been needed, instead of being forgotten and found now, eleven years down the line!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

last night I cooked up some ground deer & made the chili after allowing over a day to rehydrate... I'm still here! :2thumb:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> last night I cooked up some ground deer & made the chili after allowing over a day to rehydrate... I'm still here! :2thumb:


Proves nothing!! except that you're chili can kill stuff over 10 years old!! lol...

My big misQ was buying some brown wild rice..seems it will turn rancid pretty fast.. guess I should open it and see...don't dare fed it to the chickens because it would swell up insde them and kill them...??? or would it???


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

U238 has a half like of 4.468 billion years. I'd bet the twinkies can actually top that.


----------

